# Copy TiVo Stream 4K to a second device



## RandyTivo (8 mo ago)

Hello All,
Anyone know if its possible to duplicate the settings and apps from one Stream 4K to another. I have spent quite a bit of time getting my first device setup exactly the way I want it. I want to setup a second device and would love to simply copy everything from the first one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Believe it's been asked and no. Not like duping an android phone. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyTivo (8 mo ago)

Thanks. Found an old post with no answer. Appreciate the response!


----------

